# Ic quemado en fuente de Alimentación



## Asu (Ene 3, 2014)

Hola tengo un receptor Kaon, modelo KVR-1000Plus lo deje grabando una película y cuando me di cuenta estaba apagado y no encendía, lo abrí y tenia el fusible quemado y también un Ic, cambie el fusible por uno nuevo y lo volvió a fundir saltando una chispa en este Ic que quedo irreconocible antes y después de cambiar el fusible. He estado buscando informacion por la red pero no consigo encontrar nada para solucionarlo, por favor alguien podía echarme una mano o alguna sugerencia para reparar la fuente del receptor. gracias


----------



## Asu (Ene 5, 2014)

Intentando buscar algo de información por la red di con esta imagen que tenia el mismo problema que yo con una Fuente de Alimentación, si miramos el ic quemado la parte que se ve son idénticas  subo una foto de mi Ic quemado y otra del Ic visto en internet, la verdad que estoy totalmente perdida ya que solo soy aficionada a la electrónica y me gustaría alguna opinión o consejo de ustedes. Muchas Gracias 

P. D. El Ic visto en Internet es el DH321 en cuanto pueda subo una foto de mi fuente por la parte de soldadura, mirando algunos esquemas (en Google) de este Ic usados en fuentes de alimentación casi  son idénticas a las de mi fuente.


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 5, 2014)

Hola Asu, bienvenida.
Primero que todo me asombra lo observadora que eres, yo no habría notado que internamente el chip es idéntico... Y con la referencia comercial del integrado DH321 puedes analizar los componenetes externos que rodean el IC y determinar si es similar al de tu fuente... de ser así tendrías un 50% de probabilidad de estar en lo correcto, el otro 50% lo determinarías de 2 formas nada mas: 1. poseer el manual de servicio técnico (service manual) del receptor kaon, y la Nº2 sería encontrar otro receptor idéntico o una imagen interna del receptor donde se aprecie el integrado.

Saludos!


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 5, 2014)

Se parece mucho a una fuente universal de DVD. Esa fuente se consigue completa por menos de lo que sale el IC solo.


----------



## niguel (Ene 5, 2014)

DM0265R se puede reemplazar directamente con DH321. La unica diferencia es que el DH321 (RECONTRA COMUN ) tiene 17 wats y el DM0265R 20 WATS.


----------



## Asu (Ene 6, 2014)

Nilfred dijo:


> Se parece mucho a una fuente universal de DVD. Esa fuente se consigue completa por menos de lo que sale el IC solo.



Exacto, esa fuente ke vi por la red se trata de un dvd Eneris Proview DVP-858 HDMI, lo vi en un foro Portuges.
Gracias por tu respuesta




niguel dijo:


> DM0265R se puede reemplazar directamente con DH321. La unica diferencia es que el DH321 (RECONTRA COMUN ) tiene 17 wats y el DM0265R 20 WATS.



Mi pregunta es que Ic lleva mi fuente de alimentación que esta en el primer post de este hilo (un poco difícil porque quedo irreconocible)
Gracias



blanko001 dijo:


> Hola Asu, bienvenida.
> Primero que todo me asombra lo observadora que eres, yo no habría notado que internamente el chip es idéntico... Y con la referencia comercial del integrado DH321 puedes analizar los componenetes externos que rodean el IC y determinar si es similar al de tu fuente... de ser así tendrías un 50% de probabilidad de estar en lo correcto, el otro 50% lo determinarías de 2 formas nada mas: 1. poseer el manual de servicio técnico (service manual) del receptor kaon, y la Nº2 sería encontrar otro receptor idéntico o una imagen interna del receptor donde se aprecie el integrado.
> 
> Saludos!



Gracias Blanki001 pero solo puedo observar ya que mis conocimiento de electrónica son casi nulo, eso si me gusta trastear en todo lo que puedo.

He buscado el datasheet del dh321 y el pin 1 y 5 no coinciden, pongo una imágen de mi fuente y la del datasheet por si ustedes ven algo que yo no vea.

El otro 50% intento de buscar por algún foro por si alguien tuviera este receptor ya que tiene sus añitos.

Gracias por vuestro interés



Di con este diagrama en Google que es idéntico a la de mi fuente de Alimentación, haber si algun experto ve alguna diferencia entre ambos. El Ic es un 5m02659r

1,6,7 y 8 Drain
2 Gnd
3 Vcc
4 FB
5 NC

gracias


----------



## niguel (Ene 6, 2014)

se parecen no???
la primera imagen es de tu fuente claro que los valores no corresponden.


----------



## Asu (Ene 8, 2014)

Alguien que me aconseje sobre este Ic (5m02659r) yo lo veo igual al circuito de mi placa, he comprobado las pistas y los componentes de las dos fuentes y creo que son iguales, por favor alguien que entienda un poquito mas podía dar su opinión?. Gracias


----------



## Asu (Ene 16, 2014)

Ic localizado, por si alguien le ocurre lo mismo el IC es el: 5M0365 aun*qu*e valen todos los de la serie KA5x03xx y KA5x02xx.

gracias

P.D. Se puede Cerrar el post


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 16, 2014)

Asu dijo:


> Ic localizado, por si alguien le ocurre lo mismo el IC es el: 5M0365 aunke valen todos los de la serie KA5x03xx y KA5x02xx.
> 
> gracias
> 
> P.D. Se puede Cerrar el post



Hola ardua búsqueda no? hiciste un buen trabajo, hasta preguntarle a google en otros idiomas debiste probar  Ahora lo dificil es conseguir el IC. Deben tener los chinos por ebay. 

PD: En foros de electrónica no se cierra el post por ésta causa. Saludos!


----------



## Asu (Ene 16, 2014)

Los Ic estan pedidos, los encontre por ebay y baratitos, pongo el enlce por si a alguien le sirve. Este Ic se quema porque se disipa el electrolítico C12 (33uF 50v) que esta al lado del IC8.

saludos

http://www.ebay.es/itm/330563239959?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



http://www.ebay.es/itm/260828703387?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

P.D. Edito para decir que el proveedor del segundo enlace (Taida2009) es muy serio y barato (lo recomiendo).


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 16, 2014)

Asu dijo:


> Los Ic estan pedidos, los encontre por ebay y baratitos, pongo el enlce por si a alguien le sirve. Este Ic se quema porque se disipa el electrolítico C12 (33uF 50v) que esta al lado del IC8.
> 
> saludos
> 
> ...



No estoy seguro pero el capacitor debe ser de baja ESR, que se utilizan en fuentes conmutadas. Un capacitor de uso general no durará mucho y en efecto puede dañar de nuevo el IC.


----------

